# Stock Market



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I had another thread a month ago about moving my investments from funds into a safe haven money market account. just wanted to say NA NA NA NA NA NA....

seriously... if I had left them in the funds I would have taken a beating.. as it is I saved a ton of money that I do not have to make back up by waiting for a new bull market

an investment guy told me years ago... if the open and close of the S & P is below the (1 year or 200 day) moving average GET OUT... if the open and close are above the moving average invest 

at the age of 56, I do not have a ton of years to make up the lose.. so it is better to be proactive and get out to avoid the down moves

yes yes I know that nobody knows the bottom.. but you sure can see it going down, and down, and down

wife says ok to buying more silver after we get back from Christmas vacation


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well you were cerainly a smarty pants to do that. Congrats. One of my pal is losing his retirement plan. I will pass on this good financial advice. Thanks. Hopefully he knows what a moving average is.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Withdrew about 25% during the summer but the other 75% has taken a beating, but here are some points to ponder. Are companies suddenly not profiting? Are corporate taxes or regulations increasing? The emotions are in charge and that bodes well for the markets. In fact I dove in a little today and averaged a few shares down. 

Ford and AtT are paying over 7% dividends right now. Are they safe! Not a chance but those are some serious dividends.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The stocks I inherited lost half their value in 2007. I sold everything, paid off the mortgage on the farm, bought 2 new trucks, put a porch on the house, put in another barn and a couple of sheds, and had the property improved.
The positive side is the IRS allows $3,000 per year in capital losses to be deducted from your taxable income, and the remaining amount of loss rolls over into the next year. The negative side is I'll die before it is all written off.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still buying not overly concerned . This is a game Feds working against Trump , fear of the new house. Big money wanted to run up gold prices again for awhile . Round and round we go.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

401k is taking a thrashing right now. 
Good thing I don’t need it today. Dollar cost averaging, get a few months of funds at a lower rate.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I cashed mine in years ago, paid off the house and made some improvements. Money well spent plus got tax write off's. Win Win. for me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> I cashed mine in years ago, paid off the house and made some improvements. Money well spent plus got tax write off's. Win Win. for me.


I'm glad we did. Going into retirement with absolutely no debt is priceless.
We even cut up the credit cards.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I moved everything into a very conservative model, more cash, and a dozen big blue chips. On paper I am losing money. But I am only withdrawing interest and dividends. As long as the underlying investments continue to produce these dividends, I really don’t care what the share prices drop to.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I moved everything into a very conservative model, more cash, and a dozen big blue chips. On paper I am losing money. But I am only withdrawing interest and dividends. As long as the underlying investments continue to produce these dividends, I really don't care what the share prices drop to.


 Many of us here lived through Jimmy Carter and 23% interest rates . What was a help wanted sign anyone see one during his term. We have lived trough housing crashes , manufactured as they were. The gold crash the silver crash. Smart people they don't get greedy seem to generally go right on living. By the way they are setting us up for another housing crash. 100% refinances , no money down ect.
2003 world coming to and end. Mutual fund We had dropped from $15 a share to $9. Grandma had some in the same fund. I told not to look at it again and relax. Bounced back big time and we never lost a dime. of curse the bail and run did not do so well.
No one knows what the future will bring. But nether do the glom and doom folks. Notice all the ads buy my gold buy my silver. If it is the only option then why are you selling it?
The merry go round just keeps spinning.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am holding pat for now till after the first of the year. New demonrat house, tariffs, and the fed, has them spooked so I am going to wait till the first and see where it goes. I am watching closely and have my finger on the button. I am mostly invested in low risk and moderates at this point but I am prepared to go to safe harbor if I see it going sideways, not that that would be any safer if it really went off the cliff.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think this stock market drop is manufactured by the folks trying to destroy Trump. Constant negative press and a hostile fed are hurting the little people just to make Trump look bad.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm glad we did. Going into retirement with absolutely no debt is priceless.
> We even cut up the credit cards.


I love credit cards, I racked up over $800 on my Costco Citi Bank Visa card last year (2017), and the wife gets lots of miles on airlines to go and see friends and family.

Credit Cards... use them, don't abuse them. i.e. pay them off automatically each month.

*Rancher*


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> I had another thread a month ago about moving my investments from funds into a safe haven money market account. just wanted to say NA NA NA NA NA NA....
> 
> seriously... if I had left them in the funds I would have taken a beating.. as it is I saved a ton of money that I do not have to make back up by waiting for a new bull market
> 
> ...


If you are 56 years of age and plan on retiring at 62 years of age, you should have been moving most if not all of your assets into safer, less risk adverse funds, bonds or cash. 
You should have been doing that regardless of what the stock market was doing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You guys have it all wrong, always invest in the best gunfighter.

I was a credit manager--my specialty was finding bad actors and "extracting" delinquent payments. But I have no training in real estate, derivatives, investing or re-financing. My wife is a shark at that stuff.

So I did what I had to do. I called my broker, and told him to put all my money in my wife's account. If he needs an okay, I'll give him the "yes" he needs.

As many of you know, I own only four pair of pristine Harley boots and a few boxes of knives. I am worth 539 dollars. When your best talent is rubbing stuff with a wet rock, get an expert.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

azrancher said:


> I love credit cards, I racked up over $800 on my Costco Citi Bank Visa card last year (2017), and the wife gets lots of miles on airlines to go and see friends and family.
> 
> Credit Cards... use them, don't abuse them. i.e. pay them off automatically each month.
> 
> *Rancher*


Haven't had a credit card since 1986.
If I can't pay cash for it I don't need it.
The only exception was the homestead.
Haven't financed a new vehicle since my 1974 Ford F100.
Cash is king.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> No one knows what the future will bring.


stocks will go up and down. as they always do. The thing is to try and buy low and sell high.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Dollar cost averaging, get a few months of funds at a lower rate.


I have used this method but have to say in my opinion it is a bad move

there are two views of Dollar Cost Averaging (DCA)

1 you keep putting money into a fund or stock for long periods of time and the idea is that over time the whole will be worth more

2. you have a stock that goes down so you buy more of it to bring the overall cost per share down

IMHO - 1 is ok buy lazy... IE instead of trying to do some research and buy and sell based on company value a person keeps putting money in with the view it will average growth over the long term because the WISDOM is given time your money will be worth more..... the issue is buying a bad preforming stock or fund all at once or a little but at a time is a bad investment...

2. buying more of a stock that is going down in order to reduce the overall average stock fund is nuts...

as an example... you own 100 shares of JAMES at $100 and it has started going down and down buying another 100 shares of JAMES at $50 means your average price is now $75 per share
or you could do some research and buy 100 Shares of SLIPPY at $50 since it has been going up 12% per year for 3 years


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> If you are 56 years of age and plan on retiring at 62 years of age, you should have been moving most if not all of your assets into safer, less risk adverse funds, bonds or cash.
> You should have been doing that regardless of what the stock market was doing.


 I would tend to agree. But each is free to play as they wish. If you have prepared well and things are working out keep some to play with on the side may not be an issue.
We setup our retirement plans and even budgeted in the motorcycles right up until safe money would say we would be unable to riding.
Did not always get it right but we did ok. They said we were fools when we purchased the farm. Well it is paid for along with a second home on it and what we paid for it would not make a down payment . And we will not be selling it as part of our retirement.
The Children get it.
I will never rub shoulders with the rich and famous, never wanted to. But we will live out life ok. We will stay the course and cost average, worked well so far. Only thing I have really blow money on is the Motorcycles and we have no regrets.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> If you are 56 years of age and plan on retiring at 62 years of age, you should have been moving most if not all of your assets into safer, less risk adverse funds, bonds or cash.
> You should have been doing that regardless of what the stock market was doing.


I do not plan on retiring at 62.. heck my social security does not kick in 100% until 67....

AND - since I have time to research and watch why should I earn 2% when I can make more

AND frankly moving to safer things despite what the market is doing sounds like surrender to me. My best year in the market I made a little over $35000 my worse year I lost $950....

I am not a pro but it is easy to see larger moves.

oh and to show how crazy I am - I once bought some stock in a company working to develop a flying car... not a ton but some... it is all gone now

luck also has some benefits. I once sold all my shares in a tech company on a friday for $38 and then on a monday it was announced the CEO was under investigation for lying about revenue.. it dropped to $12 in less then 1 trading day and by the end of the week was around $5


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not plan on retiring at 62.. heck my social security does not kick in 100% until 67....
> 
> AND - since I have time to research and watch why should I earn 2% when I can make more
> 
> ...


A different way of looking at it from a historical perspective.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/h...milarly-brutal-losses-in-a-quarter-2018-12-24


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've spent millions of dollars on;

Dirt (Slippy Lodge :vs_sun, 

Plastic and Steel (Guns/Ammo :vs_gift, 

Whisky (duh :vs_lol, 

Woman (Mrs Slippy :vs_smile 

and 18 years of associating with Idiots (Son1 and Son2; they've been on their own since they turned 18 :vs_wave

The rest I just wasted...:vs_frown:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I've spent millions of dollars on;
> 
> Dirt (Slippy Lodge :vs_sun,
> 
> ...


as a wise man once said.. I spent most of my money on whiskey and women.. the rest I just wasted


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> A different way of looking at it from a historical perspective.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/h...milarly-brutal-losses-in-a-quarter-2018-12-24


great article, makes my case for getting in and out at the right time... unless you are buying a fund tied to the market

the stocks that were in the S & P 10 years ago have changed... stocks are dropped and stocks are added

if you sold at -8% down when it was dropping to -30% and bought at +10% when it was going to +45% - you would save a lose of 20% and have more to grow..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_S&P_500_companies

you could build your won snp fund if you purchased 10 shares of each company
---------------------------------------

my point... if you keep a little eye on it and get out/move to safer stuff when it is going down and get back in after it is going back up.. you will LOTS more at retirement

I have about 12 funds to pick from and also a money market account... Months ago I moved out of the funds into the money market... I lost some before the move.. but I got out before the big lose.... so my funds are sitting in low rate 100% non stock money market account earning little to nothing... but I avoided the down that requires time to make up


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

An old pal was a part time stock broker and was an investor himself. He was watching TV when the space shuttle blew up in 83. He said nobody said anything about what was going on with it for about 45 mins. Which was just enough time to get on the phone and sell all the stock he had. Which he then bought back for much less after a few days. He said he made a tidy profit. Guess the moral of the story is watch more live TV broadcasts and have the stock brokers number on speed dial.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> stocks will go up and down. as they always do. The thing is to try and buy low and sell high.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not Always.
> My 100 shares of General Motors became instantly worthless when Obama "bailed out" GM.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Haven't had a credit card since 1986.
> If I can't pay cash for it I don't need it.
> The only exception was the homestead.
> Haven't financed a new vehicle since my 1974 Ford F100.
> Cash is king.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What he said!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have not used credit, had a loan or mortgage in 15 years. Set up my retirement to be debt-free, with tons of cash rolling in every month... (OK, not TONS, but my pension, my SS, an annuity, and payments on a land sales contract). Amazing how good a guy/gal can live when nobody has their hand in your shirt squeezing your teat purple!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Maine-Marine said:
> 
> 
> > stocks will go up and down. as they always do. The thing is to try and buy low and sell high.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> rice paddy daddy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you. although saying it went instantly worthless is not exactly what happened -, 2007 the stock was at around $43.. over 18 months it slide down to $0 in 2009... it went through $40's, $30's, $20's, Teens, then into single digits.... and then pennies...
> ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Maine-Marine said:
> 
> 
> > I never claimed to be a financial whizz kid, just an old country boy.
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a credit card for the convenience and because Wifey likes the points she converts to kitchen appliances.
I have a car note because it is zero percent interest so there was no reason for me to use my own cash.
I have a trading account but the money has been parked for months because I expected the markets to crater. 1987 made me a tad careful. I'm not out of the game. I'm just watching.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> great article, makes my case for getting in and out at the right time... unless you are buying a fund tied to the market
> 
> the stocks that were in the S & P 10 years ago have changed... stocks are dropped and stocks are added
> 
> ...


Interesting.

From what I got out of that article is you are getting out at the wrong time, and will not benefit from the next economic upswing. 
If anything you will be at a defaecate, and have to work longer and harder than had you stayed in the market.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I was young I remember my father telling me if you want to make big money make and sell things people don't need . By that he meant have to have. If you want to work steady stick with things people can't live with out . Food shelters in it basic form ect. If you want to work your ass off for dam little farm. He also said if you work construction in FL and want to get paid, make sure the jobs you take are funded by drug money and crime. They never file bankruptcy and always pay. 
I have some what followed that advice in investments. Spread things out Midcap funds that were in company's that made real products people used and needed . Small amounts were in and out of tech but avoid it so the tech crashes never hurt.
He also warned my about social security and the big lie. His advice don't count on it. Seems he had insight.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Interesting.
> 
> From what I got out of that article is you are getting out at the wrong time, and will not benefit from the next economic upswing.
> If anything you will be at a defaecate, and have to work longer and harder than had you stayed in the market.


so your take is ride it down so you can ride it back up????

of course getting out at the wrong time is bad... but I moved out about 2 months ago.... so was that the wrong time...

AND usually the tricky part is deciding when to get back in.. after all getting out on a down turn will never hurt you...

lets look at two cases

1. let say you got $25000 in the market. it starts going down and you move to a safe account at $24000.... it goes down to 19,000 - you have $24,000

2. you got $25000 in the market and it goes down to $19,000 - you have $19,000

now let say it goes back up to 25,000

1. you get back in at $22,500... you avoided $5,000 in loses so have more to invest

2. you ride it down and up and you end up at $25,000 having gained or lost nothing except time


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The key to the stock market is to understand rules #1 - #4, and to follow rule #5:

1) Know that your 401k, stocks and bonds, mutual funds, and even your social security, is governed by the US government restricting your taxable rate and even your potential access. It is all tied to a fiat currency that is *backed by* absolutely no guarantees or anything of tradeable value.

2) Stocks investing is in reality using available funds to buy fictional portions of a company that theoretically grows in theoretical value, creating an assumed increase in said theoretical value which is then sold for fictitious money that never actually existed and then perhaps calling one's self richer.

3) The market is just money moving around, not money disappearing.

4) A stock only has a perceived value driven by optimism, greed, manipulation and fear, making it subject to an uncontrollable fluctuation.

5) Don't get stupid or greedy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> The key to the stock market is to understand rules #1 - #4, and to follow rule #5:
> 
> 1) Know that your 401k, stocks and bonds, mutual funds, and even your social security, is governed by the US government restricting your taxable rate and even your potential access. It is all tied to a fiat currency that is *backed by* absolutely no guarantees or anything of tradeable value.
> 
> ...


there is one site that shows why the stock market is doing what it is doing... one end is fear the other is greed


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> The key to the stock market is to understand rules #1 - #4, and to follow rule #5:
> 
> 1) Know that your 401k, stocks and bonds, mutual funds, and even your social security, is governed by the US government restricting your taxable rate and even your potential access. It is all tied to a fiat currency that is *backed by* absolutely no guarantees or anything of tradeable value.
> 
> ...


Could you go over #5 again?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I love credit cards, I racked up over $800 on my Costco Citi Bank Visa card last year (2017), and the wife gets lots of miles on airlines to go and see friends and family.
> 
> Credit Cards... use them, don't abuse them. i.e. pay them off automatically each month.
> 
> *Rancher*





rice paddy daddy said:


> Haven't had a credit card since 1986.
> If I can't pay cash for it I don't need it.
> The only exception was the homestead.
> Haven't financed a new vehicle since my 1974 Ford F100.
> Cash is king.


Sorry maybe I didn't state it correctly, they PAID me over $800 to use their card and then I pay off the balance in cash every month. I owe nothing on anything, but if someone is going to pay me in cash or airline miles to use a credit card, that will be my first choice... Am I missing something?

*Rancher*


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

azrancher said:


> Sorry maybe I didn't state it correctly, they PAID me over $800 to use their card and then I pay off the balance in cash every month. I owe nothing on anything, but if someone is going to pay me in cash or airline miles to use a credit card, that will be my first choice... Am I missing something?
> 
> *Rancher*


Sounds like a deal to me. AND it helps maintain a good credit rating. I don't do it only because I don't need a credit rating, and I'm not going anywhere soon LOL... but it sounds sensible to me.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Sorry maybe I didn't state it correctly, they PAID me over $800 to use their card and then I pay off the balance in cash every month. I owe nothing on anything, but if someone is going to pay me in cash or airline miles to use a credit card, that will be my first choice... Am I missing something?
> 
> *Rancher*


Exactly! I stopped using a debit card on advice from a bank manager! I use credit cards that give me 2% cash back on everything. I pay everything off weekly which means I incur zero interest payments and I get the added benefit of closely monitoring my credit. That monitoring thing paid off nicely when I noticed fraudulent charges on my account while they were still 'pending'.

2% cash back equals a 2% discount. That may not seem like much but it buys me One or two guns every year. Free guns just for shopping and paying my bills! I'll take it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Debit cards do not have the protections credit cards do ,I would never have a debit card. Credit card is a tool. Traveling with the bike it is a must. There are places now where you can't buy gas at night with out one. Many motels will not allow check in with out one. You can pay cash but you still need that card. Try renting a car without a credit card. No fee card and pay it on time never a dime in interest. 
I have had fraudulent charges on my card . It has happen a few times . All have been related to major events we attended. Never cost me anything . It all comes down to management . 
The so called rewards that come from my card all go into the bikes.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> so your take is ride it down so you can ride it back up????
> 
> of course getting out at the wrong time is bad... but I moved out about 2 months ago.... so was that the wrong time...
> 
> ...


*Dow rallies 1,000 points, logging its biggest single-day point gain ever*

And you just lost.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/26/us-futures-following-christmas-eve-plunge.html

Buy low. 
Sell high.

But if you are not buying at all, you stand not to gain at all.

Just saying. You have lost. 
In 5 years, you may have stood to gain more than not.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Guess we have to ride it out and hope for the best.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> *Dow rallies 1,000 points, logging its biggest single-day point gain ever*
> 
> And you just lost.
> 
> ...


it was at 25,867 it dropped to 21,700.. it gained BACK a little to 22,870....it is still down almost $3,000. I got out in the $25,000 range. I am still up.

you on the other hand are still down - even if it gained back another $2,500..I am ahead

seriously... the market claws back to only be down $3,000 and you think somehow you have GOTTEN ME, even if it goes up to $25,000 I will still be ahead of the game.

but lets see what happens over the next few weeks. although I doubt I am going to hop in anytime soon. My cash is happy sitting in a money account. I might not be gaining, but I sure and not losing....

*everybody that rode it down from $25,800 is still down *

AND, for somebody that takes the LONG view.. you sure are happy over a single day of trading!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> it was at 25,867 it dropped to 21,700.. it gained BACK a little to 22,870....it is still down almost $3,000. I got out in the $25,000 range. I am still up.
> 
> you on the other hand are still down - even if it gained back another $2,500..I am ahead
> 
> ...


That is highly amusing for someone whom proclaims it takes the long view.

You are still losing, but to ignorant to see it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> That is highly amusing for someone whom proclaims it takes the long view.
> 
> You are still losing, but to ignorant to see it.


I take it your failure to answer my post except to provide a silly and feckless Ad hominem attack shows your regret in trying to engage in a conversation in which you are lacking the skill, knowledge, or wit to partake in...

leave these conversations to your betters. You might want to stick to the shallow end of the pool


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Maine-Marine said:


> I take it your failure to answer my post except to provide a silly and feckless Ad hominem attack shows your regret in trying to engage in a conversation in which you are lacking the skill, knowledge, or wit to partake in...
> 
> leave these conversations to your betters. You might want to stick to the shallow end of the pool


If I am in the shallow end of the pool, then you are wearing floties, and peeing in the pool while drooling on yourself.

I made money today.
You did not.
In the long term, I will make more. 
You will not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stocks go up, Stocks go down.

I invested pretty heavy the first 20 years of my career then decided that being debt free and buying some land/farm and building our dream retirement home... BEFORE I retired... and enjoying the process of working the land MY WAY... while I was still somewhat young... was more important than shoveling as much money into a retirement account. 

Being DEBT FREE is one of the absolute best things that I can recommend to young folk. I am more peaceful being debt free. I still invest but its usually in mutual funds not individual stocks.

I watched my old dad die at a relatively young age knowing that he regretted not spending some of the money that he worked hard to save. My Sons will not witness that from their old man!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Last week it was “OMG, the stock market has had the worst December since 1931.”
Today is was “OMG the stock market has had the best day in (insert number here).”

These prognosticators are guessing.
I remember a number of years ago, an experiment where a chimpanzee threw darts at a board to pick stocks, while the experts were making their professional picks. The chimp out performed them. Remember that?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The market is a fickle beast. For all the graphs, charts, and expert analysis they generally have no clue from one day to the next what it's going to do or why. I'll stand pat for now, watch it closely, and see what the socialist we put back in power have in store. ( As if I don't know ) Two freakin years of Pelosi! Like finger nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Stocks go up, Stocks go down.
> 
> I invested pretty heavy the first 20 years of my career then decided that being debt free and buying some land/farm and building our dream retirement home... BEFORE I retired... and enjoying the process of working the land MY WAY... while I was still somewhat young... was more important than shoveling as much money into a retirement account.
> 
> ...


 This is why when we were working out the exit plan , the bikes were part of it. We ride and it is important to us. Not the top of the list but once the really important things are take care of it is our passion.
We will leave the Children in good shape. They will also have a few nice bikes .


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Last week it was "OMG, the stock market has had the worst December since 1931."
> Today is was "OMG the stock market has had the best day in (insert number here)."
> 
> These prognosticators are guessing.
> I remember a number of years ago, an experiment where a chimpanzee threw darts at a board to pick stocks, while the experts were making their professional picks. The chimp out performed them. Remember that?


yep... it has dropped around $5000 over the last couple of months+- and they they want to look at ONE DAY and celebrate a 20% gain of what was lost

sort of like getting a call from sears telling you the new tires you ordered are in - after you realize your pickup truck that was stolen from your driveway last night


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> *Dow rallies 1,000 points, logging its biggest single-day point gain ever*
> 
> And you just lost.
> 
> ...


looks like all that 1,000 point gain is sliding back down


----------

